# Scorpions (Hottentotta sp. & Opisthacanthus sp.) From Namibia & South Africa



## Kugellager (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello all,

These are some scorpinons I collected and photographed on my recent honeymoon.  *These were all captured, photographed and released unharmed so don't even bother asking me if I have any. Smuggling is illegal and I am strongly against the idea of smuggling as it only hurts the hobby.*

First set of images is the Hottentotta sp. which I blacklighted for at the lodge we were staying followed by the Opisthacanthus sp. our guide found on her pillow at Sabi Sabi in South Africa.

Here are the images I have of the Hottentotta sp. from Sossusvlei Mountain Lodge, Namibia.  You must understand that I was on my honeymoon with a very patient wife with no interest in bugs. So I took very limited photographs due to lack of time and lack of facilities.  Sorry no ventral photos or precise measurements.  I did make some close-up images and sharpened a version of each of these as well.  These were collected using the Inova 5MT-UVT 395nm LED UV flashlight.

This area seems to be in the overlap region of H.conspersus and H.arenaceus which from what I understand, are *the only two* known Hottentotta species to be found in Namibia. I also understand that they are easily confused (Maybe actually synonymous). That said, I'm leaning toward *H.arenaceus * for their ID.

The location that this species was found was all within about 75m-100m of our bungalow.  These were found between about 6-7pm on June 3-5, 2008.  Temps ranged from about 4 C at the lowest in the morning to about 30 C at hottest part of day.  The Scorpions were not seen after about 7-7:30 pm when it cooled.  I estimate the temperature at collection time was in the 24 C range. The habitat can be see in the two included habitat photos.  I forgot to take an exact habitat photo but the actual is somewhere in between the two images also taken around the lodge.

The size of the 3 photographed specimens ranged from about 1-1.5cm for the smallest as it is pictured with its metosoma in the upright and curled position.  This would give it a full mouth to tail measurement of about 2-2.5cm.  This would make the large specimen about 4-5cm in full length. I am assuming I had 2 sub-adults and one adult but of course without a large sample I cannot be sure.

All specimens seen (6 in total) were found on the rocks (mostly cobble/brick sized an smaller) in the habitat in the photos near the bungalow we were staying in.  One of the 6 was using a rock as a scrape with a short burrow of about 3-4cm.  The individual with the burrow was one of the smaller two specimens. I tried collecting for about 1/2 hour after dinner (after 7:30) and none were found.  It had cooled down noticeably by that time though.

This is all I am able to recall...




















































Second Part of Honeymoon Scorps

This second section is regarding the Opisthacanthus sp. I saw at Sabi Sabi Selati Lodge on property adjacent to Kruger National Park in South Africa.  All the previous excuses due to being on my honeymoon apply .

Sabi Sabi Selati lodge: Sabi Sabi Private Game Reserve, situated in the 65000 hectare Sabi Sand Wildtuin in the South-Western section of the Kruger National Park. The scorpion was discovered on the pillow of our game guide the first night we were there and so collection location is only approximate.  The habitat photos are from the region around Selati Lodge which is located on the banks of a small seasonal river. There is more vegetation near the river and I suspect where this specimen was found. 

We stayed at Selati Lodge from 5/29-5/31 2008.  The temperature ranged from about 10 C at the coldest to about 31 C at the warmest.  I estimate the size on the specimen to be approximately 7cm from mouth to telson when extended.  I did actually remember to make a scale photo of this one.  One of the photos is the scorpion next to a South African 100 Rand banknote. (FYI - 100R is roughly 14US$). I did not have the opportunity to blacklight here for safety reasons due to the animals in the area...some of which would find an unarmed scorpion enthusiast a tasty snack. Luckily our guide almost lay down on one. I did the whole blacklight thing for the other lodge guests and talked a little about scorps etc.  People get a kick out of that stuff.

My only guesses as to the species is O.asper or possibly O.validus.  They do range in the area and can be found in this habitat from what Jonathans book suggests. 

Anyway,  as you see I have even less info on this specimen to give for ID determination but here it is for what it is worth.















































Cheers,

John
];')


----------



## froggyman (Jun 27, 2008)

very nice specimens and cool that you released them


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 27, 2008)

the hottentotta have a fat telson!


----------



## bigtyler1025 (Jun 28, 2008)

gorgeous pics! I was definitely thinking I. asper for that bottom scorp! They are one of my favorite scorps!


----------



## Malcara (Jun 28, 2008)

I aggree with u on that smuggling is not hurting but destroying the hobby. also all the pricks which i could easily use a bunch of words banned from the boards to describe them that release unwanted pets in there local environment or keep them in inproper housing so they escape. the state i live in is now being over run by snakes T's and lizards from other parts of the world. every year more species of exotic pets make the prohibited list, permits are becoming more expensive and harder to get, and now in order to own any snake whether native or exotic u must have a permit your cage must meet certain requirements and the snake has to have a microchip implanted that contains all your personal info. so yeah you get 2 thumbs up a pat on the back and a free beer if your ever in town for not smuggling them. Great photos btw id love to live some place that had lots of scorps we only have 3 species i know of and they are all tiny ugly and boring. GREAT PICS BTW!!!!!!!!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 28, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> the hottentotta have a fat telson!


The robustness of the telson is one of the identifying characteristics of both H.arenaceus and H.conspersus that set them apart from other Hottentotta species which have a less robust telson.  It is also very cool looking. 

Another identifying characteristic of both species is the thin chela.  Note how long and slender the fingers on the chela are (A lot like L.q.).  Most other Hottentotta have a thicker hand than these guys.  

Because of these two factors I would speculate that their venom is fairly potent - Though their small size would mean that even a 'wet' sting would only disperse a very small amount of venom.  In addition, they were all very calm in disposition and easy to move into position.  Not very defensive or easily agitated into a defensive posture - They never exhibited a defensive posture for me anyway.

The middle-sized specimen looks slightly different in coloration as it was freshly molted.  It was sitting next to the molt under the edge of a rock  when I found it.  Not sure why I didn't keep the molt though.

Must have had other things on my mind 

The Opisthacanthus was one of the most mellow scorpions I have worked with.  It had the disposition of a flatrock!

John
];')


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 23, 2008)

Minor UPDATE:

The scorpion from Sabi Sabi area was ID 'd by Jonathan Leeming as a male Opistacanthus validus.  

All evidence thus far for the Hottentota sp. points to H.arenaceus which I will tentatively ID it for the time being. 

John
];')


----------



## saxman146 (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish you photos of a Trans!


----------



## CorsePerVita (Aug 23, 2008)

Very cool! thanks for sharing


----------



## tabor (Aug 23, 2008)

Best thread all month.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great info and nicely done :clap: 
Thanks.

David


----------

